# Mother of table saw mobile bases V 2



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Table saw mobile base V 2*

I needed a mobile base for my 22124 Craftmans saw, 10" Hybrid, 400+ lbs, Beisemeyer fence. Great saw for $ 486.00 on closeout, $1199.00 regular price. Here's a step by step pictorial: $41.00 in metal, 4" structural channel. $6.00 x 4 for caster at HF. $10.00 paint and primer, misc nuts and bolts and screw down levelers on hand, and 2 days of labor, grinding welding, painting. Weighs about 60 lbs., more or less. I'm happy with the results.:yes: bill
BTW, V 1 is a heavier version for a 12" Powermatic 68, 800 lbs and uses 5" channel.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mobile base continued V 2*

One of the most difficult aspects was locating the predrilled angle plates that support the saw under the base to line up with the holes in the bottom of the saw. I ended up making a plywood template having bolted it to the saw for the pattern then attaching the weldments and then welding them in place on the carriage. Sort of upside down and backwards thinking. But it worked like a charm. First attempt measuring and eyeball, did not work. Painted red to match the red on the saw. Kinda overkill, but it keeps me off the street and outa' the bars. I sure could go for a cold one right now tho......:laughing::laughing: bill


----------



## Boweevil (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow! Very Impressive! Where did you get the leveling screws?


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Gee! I don know Bill--ya think this thing will hold up!

Great Job!


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

Bill,

Fanatastic job on the base. Maybe you could come over to my place and make a few of those. The commericial ones I'm using look sort of flimsy by comparison.


Lamar


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Guys*

I'm on a roll now, this is the smaller version of the Mother of all table saw bases V 1 posted earlier for a 12" Powermatic. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/roller-stand-12-tablesaw-11044/
Finished one for a Mini-max planer and I'm working on the one for the 19" Grizzly bandsaw next. No time to make others unless the economy tanks further...heh...heh:thumbdown: bill


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Now, that's a mobile base!

Gerry


----------

